# Help with a tag for my coal soap!



## jade-15 (Dec 16, 2016)

For Christmas this year i made lumps of coal salt bars.
I usually send these as gifts for Grandparents/Aunty etc... - extended family.  So I don't want to tag them with 'uh oh you've been naughty' or something like that.

So I am trying to find a nice little poem or rhyme or something to stick on the tag.
Something like this (found on google images)
"A lump of coal would be quit shocking, if you found it in your stocking.
But a lump of coal that you can eat?  Why that's just a lovely treat!"

But with reference to soap.  (My grandmother did try to eat my soap the first year I sent it out... I did not label it with 'soap' anywhere on it!! Ooops!).

Do any of you clever people have a suggestion?

Thanks


----------



## HowieRoll (Dec 16, 2016)

"Here's a gift that will make you grin,
A lump of coal that will clean your skin!"

(I know what you're thinking, but no, my major was not in poetry...  haha!)


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 16, 2016)

What a cute idea! Pics please! I am stealing this for next year.

Maybe, "But a lump of coal that bubbles? It will wash away your troubles!"

also, I will totally name this soap "Naughty List".


----------



## jade-15 (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks!!
Pics to come - heaps of soda ash so I washed them all last night.  I'm not sure how I will wrap these bars either - normally I just use a shrink wrap band but it's not going to work around the lump!
I've been away for a month so am quite behind with my soap gifts this year, I'm not sure that they will arrive before Christmas (but at least I have a good excuse!)



dixiedragon said:


> also, I will totally name this soap "Naughty List".



Then you may like the tags from this site 

http://www.yellowblissroad.com/printable-coal-from-santa-gift-tags/


----------



## Susie (Dec 16, 2016)

Those cute little bags would take about 5 minutes to whip up if you have a sewing machine.  I would use the tags from there, and include some candy with a note to, "Eat this, not that."


----------



## Elizabeth1975 (Feb 26, 2017)

A lump of coal that scrubs your feet instead of a lump of coal you can eat


----------

